# H: Chaos bits W: ?



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys and girls,

currently got some chaos bits, good for converting limbs and adding extras all in good condition some metal weapons.. open to offers really trade or what ever.?



-------Starting left to right

http://s1074.photobucket.com/albums/w413/rhino118/?action=view&current=SAM_0835-1.jpg


x3 metal right handed bolter chain swords
x1 metal right handed cannon (top left of pic)

x4 left handed weapons inc a mace,chain axe,lightening claw and chain sword.

x1 mace either arm

x6 chaos back packs
x7 chaos plastic daggers

x4 chaos rhino panels.
x7 skull chain pieces for rhino

x3 chaos bike front guards (x2 handle bars)
x2 pairs of chaos rider arms
x1 chaos rider legs

x4 pairs of chaos shoulders
x3 chaos bodies
x8 chaos heads (4 different types)
x2 metal jet packs
x3 holstered guns
x6 chaos bolt pistols
x6 chaos bolt guns

I will eventually put on e-bay, however im in no rush too..

im just open on it really, i have a load of tyranid/IG bits too...

Pm me,


Rhino


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Also to throw into the above mix 
A chaos Havoc with missile launcher 

and a Chaos noise marine with sonic blaster..

both of these are still in original packaging (which is slightly battered however still intact)

will post a pic if wanted..


----------



## Dravinna (Feb 13, 2012)

Tempting what kinda things are you looking for my friend? Also what imp guard stuff do you have?


----------

